
Tesla driver killed in autopilot crash was speeding, says NTSB - arash_milani
https://news.fastcompany.com/tesla-driver-killed-in-autopilot-crash-was-speeding-says-ntsb-4015058
======
gwern
So the autopilot will go above the speed limit?

~~~
WorldMaker
The current "autopilot" is a very, very sophisticated lane-adapting cruise
control and follow distance tool. It provides guidance/warnings about area
speed limits, but yes, lets the user decide to exceed speed limits as most
other cruise control options do.

